# Weekend with Litto Gomez



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Dinner with Litto Gomez

Friday, August 24, 2007
7:00:00 PM

Enjoy a nice dinner with Litto and smoke a special cigar made just for this event. Details TBA 
This is an RSVP Event. Please register on-line for this dinner.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Litto Gomez - La Flor Dominicana

Saturday, August 25, 2007
11:00:00 AM

Come party all day with Litto and experiance a unique cigar made just for this event. Free Food and Drinks!!!

www.outlawcigar.com


----------

